# The Witch



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

As many of you may know, Im making a stirring witch this year. What you dont know is that im actually almost done. I decided I'll post something here for feedback, advice and ideas. First off, I aged my cauldron like Dave the Dead, using oatmeal as a way to make rust. The motor I'm using is a reindeer motor. So far I have the body, the hands, the head, cauldron and stick. I just need clothes, hair, and to paint her.

The face I made, following the process of Lauriebeast, and her witch sculpts. The first thing i did was sketch out a design. 








Instead of using an actual wig head, I used a papier mache copy of one. This was covered in celluclay, and then in DAS clay. (I skipped out on the paper clay). The eyes are an old bouncy ball I cut in half, painted, and used the easy eyes chart.










The hands are made from a wire coathanger bent to shape, with the cardboard tube you find on some cut and glued on for thickness. I skinned those with "Snot rag mache", or tissue and glue, which I fount recently to be awesome! (Need to make another thread in the showroom for that...)My sister gave me a box of plastic nails to use, which turned out great here, disregarding that half of them are pink. 









The body is a simple pvc design, with pool noodle for the arms and knees. the torso area is wrapped in the mattress foamy stuff. (Its and SEI at The Mad Lab just incase I finish in time). the joints in the arms are held by zip ties.



















Ill also be using the witch chant recorded by Roxyblue.
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=13613

The real thing I'm wondering is painting ideas. otherwise, anything that comes to mind would be nice to hear


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Pink nails - noooooo!!!!!!!!!!!

Love the facial expression on this grumpy lady and the hands look wonderful. Your skills as a propmaker just keep getting better and better.


Looking forward to seeing the finished product!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Wow! It looks great so far and I can't wait to see the completed prop. My only suggestion would be to make sure you give her a kind of "hunch" to her back. I made a witch a few years ago out of PVC and chicken wire and upholstery foam, but I neglected to give her a hunched back, and I was never really pleased with her. I think an old hag really needs a hunched up back to look realistic. My witch was too "posture perfect" to really sell the look of a knarled old hag. Good luck with yours though, her face sure fits the bill!


----------



## weaz (Sep 11, 2010)

Very nice. I have been thinking of doing a with also. I can't wait to see her painted and dressed.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

She is really looking good! I can't wait to see her finished.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Very nice job on that. Excellent head sculpt too.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

This is going to be great. Nice sketch.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm really impressed! You're doing great Draik.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

shes looking good so far! as for clothing i may be able to help. I have an old off white shift that i no longer use. I'm sure in your excellant hands it can become so much creepier!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Draik...What a great job so far...!!
Can't wait to see her all together.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments everyone. Today I painted the hands white, as a base, and re-angled the torso-leg area. Before she was leaning too forward and you couldnt really see her face very well. Got that fixed.





















Dark Angel 27 said:


> shes looking good so far! as for clothing i may be able to help. I have an old off white shift that i no longer use. I'm sure in your excellant hands it can become so much creepier!


 That would be awesome! I already have two skirts, a short lacy one and a longer one from a different material, that im going to layer. I dont have a shirt for her though (or a hat, for that matter). The only problem is that you'd have to mail it. I can PM you my address if you're willing.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

I was home sick today, in bed until one, so I didnt get much done on my witch. Towards the end of the day I did get a creative burst, and realized I couldn't do nothing. I managed to make a spell book for her.

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=28009


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

looking good ...I'll be following this thread .....very cool for a person who is alot younger than us old farts LOL


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Today and yesterday I painted her entire head white, and then her head and hands a very pale pinkish fleshy color, but im nowhere near done. No pics yet, because my camera isnt really picking up the color, but i'll try and get some later. I'm heading off to michaels in a bit to gt some more paints, and then im gonna look around the mall and maybe party city for a wig. I've got a shirt for her coming in the mail, so now I'm wondering whether or not to make (or buy) a hat, or give her a sort of hooded cloak.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Very impressive!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Ha, Ha...never waste a day Wee Tadpole! Good luck on getting her finished but I love what you have done so far. Well done on your stirring Witch.. but please remember...us Witches are what makes the Halloween go round!!!


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Heres the best pick I could get of the fleshy color.










I went out and bought two new paints, antique white and Mediterranean blue, and some sponges. I took the blue and went over the veins in the hands, and sort of dry brushed some other areas here and there










I went over the head and painted in some veins where I thought they would be. I took the sponge and went over most of the veins, and some other areas, sorta blending it in.




























It's looking really bright and pronounced right now, partly due to the lighting, but more color will be added and it'll all be dulled out a bit. I also found the perfect hair while I was shopping, but it was attached to a mask. I figured I'll do some more looking around and if I can't find anything similar, I'll buy that, and use the mask part for some other prop.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

this looks really awesome! I love how this is comming out!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think you'll be good with the coloring being a bit pronounced if she'll be viewed under dimmer lighting. Also remember that most folks aren't going to get right up in her face (unless you allow it), so you need to exaggerate details slightly to compensate for viewing distance.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

I dabbed on a pale red, and some purple, going over some of the veins I did earlier. I took the purpleish color and went over areas that I thought would need it, under the cheek bones, and jaw line, in the temple area. So far shes looking Like I beat her pretty bad. just a few more "coats" of paint and I should have that done.


----------



## phillipjmerrill (Mar 19, 2009)

Very nice. That kind of gross veiny skin is one thing that really freaks me out about old people. This witch is creeping me out.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

She is coming along fantastic! Love it.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow...very nice...


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

No paint work done today, I was pretty busy, but I got the shirt in the mail, and i picked up a hat and some hair. So I'm still making progress. School gets out early tomorrow, and I have nothing else planned, so thats all good.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Heres a pic of her with the hat on, in the end I'll cut the hair off and glue it on.










DarkAngel27 sent my this nice ghostly shirt, of which I am very gateful, and I went to work sewing. The sleeves were cut length wise above the arms, so the first thing I did was sew them up. I hand sewed the sleeved up and thought "I wonder if I could fix my sewing machine" and I did.










I sewed up the back a bit, and put it on. I tucked it into the skirt, and safety pinned the back of the neck for a snug fit. I grabbed some polyester fiber fill stuff that I had lying around, and stuffed it in her back, successfully giving her a hump.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

still, having my sewing machine out, and the black fabric I already bought for my witch, I decided she needed a cape. I took a piece of this really soft and fuzzy black fabric, and cut it into a simple triangle (or elongated trapezoid). And I took another piece of this black sheet like fabric I had, and sewed a collar. I sewed them together, and was done.



















I put it on her to see, and I'm glad with the way it turned out.










I took the cape off and cleaned up, went to my room and did a little last minute painting, but no pics for that.


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Having a stirring witch myself, I am a big fan of the prop and I gotta say I love how yours is progressing!

Keep it up!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Good to see there are men who know how to sew

She's looking good, Draik!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Draik, the witch is looking good.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i'm impressed! she's looking wonderful!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

She's looking great................


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

I added a light brown along all the wrinkles and a reddish color around the eye










I took the same brown, lightened it a little, and watered it down. I sponged it all over the head, except where it would be covered in hair. This gave it a nice depth and a more realistic skin tone.










you could see the detail in the eye, and with the veins in the head and hands



















I also sewed some sleeves for her, but I didnt take any pics of them yet.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

I ran into a problem with her balance, she just won't stand. I realize the whole set up is a little weak, which bugs me. I think I found a solution which I still have to try, and we'll see how that works tomorrow.









^ The middle piece really serves no purpose. It's just there.










The hip piece is wrapped with foam, and zip tied. its really for stuffing, so its not necessary, but I dont want to lose it. I just need to find a way to keep her standing.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

You could take one size larger PVC from what your frame is and pound a piece into the ground, then slip the legs into that. I use 3/4 pvc for my dummies and to stand them in the ground a use a piece ov thin wall pvc that is slightly larger than the 3/4 piece. I use a pvc end cap and put it over the thin wall and then drive it into the ground about 4 inches with a rubber mallet. Leave another 3-4 inches sticking up and then just insert the dummy legs into it. They hold up very good even in high winds.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Thats a great idea, the only problem is that shes going to be on our porch, which is wooden.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

If her skirt is long enough to hide it, lay something heavy (bag of sand or mulch will do) across the bottom part of the frame. It won't be visible and she'll stay upright.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Thats what I was thinking Roxy, I'm also going to use the middle piece to lengthen her "feet". We'll see how it works.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i love the paint job! I would go with the sand bagging idea too! i hope it works out the way you want it to!


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

I painted up the teeth and nails, and did a little more paint on the head. I have to cover up some white parts around the eye, but then I think I'll add the hair.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

she's really comming along great! I love wait to see her with the hair!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

loving the new paint................


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow..she is looking really good..can't wait to see her complete..nice very nice.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

she is looking good I totally dig the new paint!!!!


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

So, quick update, the leverage idea isn't working. The feet don't stay in, and now one of the knees keeps popping out the joint. We're trying to make a sort of brace out of wood, but so far, its not working well. Any ideas?

Edit: Fixed it, for now. We succeeded with a brace.










Its got a groove that goes under the pvc. Almost done here.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

I spent most of yesterday modifying the hat. I sewed on some patches here and there, and I added a ribbon. I also added a little more red paint around the cat eye.









(Stupid string...)

Then today I went and painted on eyebrows, but only as a base. I glued and trimmed crepe hair after that.










now shes starting to look a little manly...










(A quick personal note: I hate superglue)

I took the hair I cut off of the hat and cut it into four sections, two small and two big.










I glued each piece twice. once facing opposite of where it would end, and then folded over and falling in the right direction.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

I added a second layer to close the gap. Same process as the first.



















Now she actually looked female! (relatively...)










And even better with the hat on...










It's not the best pic, but still. We're nearing completion here folks. I just need to work out a few more things. The hands are slightly to big for the stick, and slide a bit. should I glue them in place? and I also need to see how well the hold into the arms.


----------



## Gorylovescene (Sep 18, 2011)

I love the bulging eye. It's a nice touch.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The side comments are cracking me up

Are the arm sticks going to be inserted into the hands? If so, just add some hot glue before attaching the hands. Should hold nicely.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

What happens is that stick that she uses to stir slides into her hands, but its a loose fit. And the hands themselves slide into the pvc that are the arms. Those ones are a pretty snug fit. Im waiting for the glue holding the motor in to dry, before I figure the arms out.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

She's looking wonderful - love the hair finish - great job so far!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Ah, you meant the stirring stick

I don't think you'll want to glue the hands to the stirring stick since you'll want a little free play in their movement. For the witch Spooky1 made, he attached something like a little cross bar where the hands would be so they'd have something to rest on. It wasn't a perfect solution, but it helped and it isn't visible to the casual observer.

I'll have to find Devils Chariot's cauldron creep how-to. He likely addressed this issue with that prop since it also uses a stirring motion.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

hmm... what about a small nail, just below where the hands will be, for them to rest on?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Okay, found what could work for you in the cauldron creep tutorial on Devils Chariot's blog:

http://devilschariot.blogspot.com/2009/08/cauldron-creep-how-to-or-how-it-was.html

He did indeed hot glue the hands to the stirring stick. What was allowed to move freely was the connection at the wrists.

When Spooky1 made his stirring witch, he put the hands close together and rested them on the cross bar. With the cauldron creep, the hands are farther apart, which gives a much more interesting look to the stirring process. We'll may redo that part of our witch for next year.

Anyway, the answer depends on how you plan to have her holding the stick - hands together or separated?


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

I was planning on having her arms separated. Ive been out all day, but I'll be getting out early tomorrow, so I'll be working on that all day tomorrow.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

I glued the hands into the "sockets" today, and set a placement on the stick.










I also put two small nails into the stick to help support the hands, and keep them in place.










I was readind through how DC's was done, and I thought to put a pvc joint in the right shoulder. It gives it a nice appearance in how she moves.










Oh yeah, she works now. And shes basically done.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Woot!


----------

